# Killick Martin & Company Ltd



## Ashley Nichols (Feb 9, 2018)

I’m interested in learning more about Killick Martin & Company Ltd, especially the period from 1980’s onwards.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

Ashley Nichols said:


> I’m interested in learning more about Killick Martin & Company Ltd, especially the period from 1980’s onwards.


They were Ben Line agents in Uk. I think there is a book about their history.The White Bird Passes or a name like that


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/China-History-Captain-Killick-Founded/dp/B00166R16S
geoff


----------



## josco (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Killick Martin*



Erimus said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/China-History-Captain-Killick-Founded/dp/B00166R16S
> geoff


Worked for KM for many years - great firm when I first joined but went down the pan in later years. Now out of business. The book about them is called “The China Bird”.


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Ashley Nichols said:


> I’m interested in learning more about Killick Martin & Company Ltd, especially the period from 1980’s onwards.


Ashley,
I have a copy of The China Bird and it only has a very short chapter on the period from 1945 to 1985.
Roger


----------

